# Calcium reactors & regulators



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

There are a vast amount of reactors from budget Bubble Magus to MRC & GEO. What brand and model are you using and how has it worked for you long term? This is one of those items you want to buy once. Any input is much appreciated


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Calcium reactors*

I had a calcium reactor(MRC and still have it) on my tank for years. I tried using the liquid two part (Cal. & Alk.) and I've never gone back to the reactor. At first I was dosing my tank by hand then I bought a used dosing system and I have never regretted it. I'm about to start dosing magnesium as well. You really can't go wrong with a MRC, well made unit. Good luck.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Depends on how big your system is and demands by the coral.

CaRx, GEO and AquaCare have far been the easiest to tune, adjust and service. Look for upflow/fluidized formats that use the better branded pumps.

Regulators are an overlooked component and another investment for a quality unit of you are not DIY-ing it.

IME, if your system is under 200gal, dosing is an easier and simpler route to adjust the big 3 parameters


----------



## Yellowtang (May 26, 2015)

*Calcium Reactors*

I agree with you. When I was using a reactor my system was a 200 gallon reef.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I did all the research. I ended up with a GEO 612. I used it for a year and then sold it only because I had it on such a slow drip that it would clog up often. My system was/is only 180G total... and not fully grown in...
If I were to do it again I would get another GEO but I would also splurge for a parastallic pump to feed it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

+1

Perastallic pumps are best suited to feed CaRxs. You need a bit of pressure behind the feed to deal with the inevitable blockages at end of the drip tube. I've tried using a bubble counter in reverse (drip counter) with the drip tube submerged in the water but it still clogs.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That was my biggest frustration the constant clogging especially because I had such a slow drip as my calcium consuming bioload was too small for the reactor... 
I may go back to a GEO someday but I most certainly won't do it without a proper feed pump (Perastallic)

Dream set up:

GEO 612 with a second chamber 
Carbondoser co2 regulator
Masterflex peristaltic pump
Apex

EDIT:
Wow wowowowowow!!!
I just went to GEO's site and he's redesigned his reactors..... talk about sexy!
http://www.geosreef.com/index.php/products/calcium-reactors


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow guys thanks for the replies. Now with regulators I read up on those and the carbondoser seems to be the buy once regulator and enjoy. As for the peristaltic pump does this replace the pinch valve on the line entering the tank?


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

You should look into building your own regulator, I have a stainless steel praxair regulator I built and it's been great. There's a thread on RC that will tell you everything you need to know about building one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

reefjunkie86 said:


> You should look into building your own regulator, I have a stainless steel praxair regulator I built and it's been great. There's a thread on RC that will tell you everything you need to know about building one.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll google up that thread later, I do have a praxair account and maybe next time i'm in for gas fill i'll take a look at whats in stock.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

poy said:


> I'll google up that thread later, I do have a praxair account and maybe next time i'm in for gas fill i'll take a look at whats in stock.


Here's the link. Your best bet most likely will be eBay as most of the regulators from any local shop with cost a lot. Anyways it's a really good read with a lot of great info.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2461771

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poy (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks, Now those are regulators! Definitely will go through the entire thread tonight.



reefjunkie86 said:


> Here's the link. Your best bet most likely will be eBay as most of the regulators from any local shop with cost a lot. Anyways it's a really good read with a lot of great info.
> 
> http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2461771
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

That is one SEXY thread. Good lord! I wouldn't hide that in my stand, I'd want one out on display!


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey Jeff those regulators aren't just sexy they work flawlessly. I love mine and it's been so consistent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

reefjunkie86 said:


> Hey Jeff those regulators aren't just sexy they work flawlessly. I love mine and it's been so consistent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I haven't read the thread yet but only looked at the pictures...
Did you build yourself one like those?
I know the price can vary depending on the parts used but can you give us a ballpark?

I am about to dish out for a dosing pump but maybe I'll give the CRX another shot...


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

fesso clown said:


> I haven't read the thread yet but only looked at the pictures...
> 
> Did you build yourself one like those?
> 
> ...


I've put about 240 into it, but the metering valve I got for free and I still don't have an electronic solenoid yet. I've still been running the reactor without the solenoid and it's never dropped the ph in the rector lower then 6.6 I'm still thinking of trying to find a stenner pump to feed the reactor. I'll try and take a picture of mine tonight.

Jeff Not to side track the thread but I was wondering who built your sump? I seen it in your siporax thread and I've been meaning to have a similar layout.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

I built the sump. I stole this design. It's a 40 Breeder. Jon(JT) made the filter sock trey for me.


----------



## reefjunkie86 (Feb 5, 2015)

Perfect thanks for the info and pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

